# Feedback



## mariscotti (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello everyone! I've posted a link to some of my earliest oil paintings and would love it if you could give me some feedback on it. My style has changed quite a bit since then but am currently considering using some of those elements in my latest works. Thanks!

http://www.mariscottiart.com/paintings-1980.php


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Why don't you just post on this site?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum mariscotti. Your Red Phase is impressive. I invite you to put your web site in your signature and it would be wonderful if you loaded your paintings into an album on this site or this thread or both.


----------



## mariscotti (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you Terry! I'll create some albums shortly.

Osvaldo
www.mariscottiart.com


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Your abstract works are amazing.Would be an honor to have you with us on this forum.We kinda lack active abstract artists.


----------



## mariscotti (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello there, thank you very much for the feedback. I've been painting for over 40 years so I believe I do have something to contribute. 

This is one of my latest works. It's called "Gold Supreme" and it's made up of 9 canvases that add up to about 100 inches on each side.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a great design. I recognize the symbol Pie but I don't know what the others are. I'm guessing some kind of mathematical or geometric symbols, or maybe Greek letters?


----------

